# which character should be dead



## warsmith-893 (Sep 7, 2008)

out of these six characters which ones should be scraped.
each ones were chosen for various reasons.(mainly there to old in the fluff)

(oh and abaddon should be a spawn)

what do you guys think.

iron within, iron without.

THIS IS JUST A BIT OF FUN, DO NOT TAKE IT SERIOUSLY!!!!


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

which 6 characters?


----------



## surreal-mind (Oct 11, 2008)

did you forget to add something??


----------



## warsmith-893 (Sep 7, 2008)

those 6 characters


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

dante i herd he has aids and has a crap model


----------



## emperor (Apr 2, 2008)

dante...he's been around over a thousand years its about time!


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Dante, awful model, only reason you need


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Calgar. Someone fresh at the helm of the smurfs might lighten them up a bit.:biggrin:


----------



## LeeHarvey (Jul 25, 2008)

Im gonna go with Abaddon. His warbands splitting and fighting amongst themselves would make a good story with lots of room for campaigns and battles for Chaos Players.


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

Abaddon, I dislike the background for him.

Why would you want Calgar to die?! I dislike the poster boys as much as anybody but Calgar is a legend!


----------



## Fluff'Ead (Aug 22, 2007)

LeeHarvey said:


> His warbands splitting and fighting amongst themselves would make a good story with lots of room for campaigns and battles for Chaos Players.


That's pretty much how the Black Legion currently works.


----------



## CommanderAnthor (Sep 28, 2008)

I voted ghazghkull cause' hes a FOOL!


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

Yarrick. mostly because i dont like him
but he should have died way too many times now - he was run over by a battlewagon, adn then Gazghull let him go!!!


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

Calgar.... so Sicarius can step into the spot he's clearly being groomed for.

DEATH TO PAPA SMURF!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Abaddon. Never made sense, the Jovial, friendly, mini Horus, suddenly becomes a mini Angron, hating everything, just because Horus said something.

I always thought that Marines were supposed to be sensible thinking, instead of 'Ah yes, He said so, let's do it". He had to have that already in him, and I can't see why he made it through the selection.

Jesus Christ, I swear the Marines needed Simon Cowell in the 28th Millenia.


----------



## CommanderAnthor (Sep 28, 2008)

Vaz said:


> I always thought that Marines were supposed to be sensible thinking, instead of 'Ah yes, He said so, let's do it"..


THE WHOLE IMPERIUM IS BASED ON HE SAID IT SO LETS DO IT! hahaha!

Also I disagree with sicarius he's a poser!:so_happy:


----------



## beenburned (May 15, 2008)

I voted abbadon.

However, Eldrad should be dead.

What? He is? WELL WHY THE HELL IS HE STILL BEING USED!


----------



## CommanderAnthor (Sep 28, 2008)

beenburned said:


> I voted abbadon.
> 
> However, Eldrad should be dead.
> 
> What? He is? WELL WHY THE HELL IS HE STILL BEING USED!


Didn't abbadon kill him?:scare:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

No.He got absorbed into the Matrix trying to destroy a Blackstone fortress. Or some such stuff. During the 13th Black Crusade anyway.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

beenburned said:


> What? He is? WELL WHY THE HELL IS HE STILL BEING USED!


Because not every person and every game played takes place after his soul became trapped in a blackstone fortress. He is dead fluffwise, but still usable in games that use him as Eldrad prior to that part of the black crusade.


----------



## Beaky (Dec 15, 2006)

Cole Deschain said:


> DEATH TO PAPA SMURF!


lol, that was funny. I voted calgar for the reason above, although I have since changed my mind and believe it should be dante because he 1100 years old and it's about time that he popped his clogs. How about ghazgull killed him? That would be good. Or even better: he was charging towards the tau yelling 'for the emperor' and then a railgun shot hit him in that face and he died and the tau proceeded to slaughter the marines and win a great victory over the imperium. 
Oh, thought of the best: calgar and lysander and kantor and dante were all charging towards a tau battleline and all got him by railgun shots simultaneously... you get the idea!


----------



## CommanderAnthor (Sep 28, 2008)

Railguns are fun said:


> l
> Oh, thought of the best: calgar and lysander and kantor and dante were all charging towards a tau battleline and all got him by railgun shots simultaneously... you get the idea!


How about pedro and dante.

lol


----------



## stormcrow2099 (Oct 15, 2008)

Never Dante....how dare the heretics.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

I really dont see why Abaddon would be a spawn... hes like the Archaon of 40k the chosen of all gods, and dont think hes never been offered daemon princedom.


----------



## warsmith-893 (Sep 7, 2008)

i think i left out the character with the most fucked background ever.....LYSANDER!!!!!
(oh and he's and imperial fist)
can you guess why i hate imperial fists.
1. they have yellow armour!!!
2. i hate their primarch (for various reasons)
3. I'M A WARSMITH!!! OF THE IRON WARRIORS!!!! what more reason do i need.

iron within, iron without.
p.s. results looking good so far, keep voting guys, bye.


----------



## Trigger (Mar 12, 2008)

Erm.... Yarrick, clearly. All the rest are superhumans or the Incredible Hulk (who IS invincible). Yarricks an OAP with a seven ton hand. People his age should be struggling to lift a carrier bag.


----------



## CommanderAnthor (Sep 28, 2008)

warsmith-893 said:


> i think i left out the character with the most fucked background ever.....LYSANDER!!!!!
> (oh and he's and imperial fist)
> can you guess why i hate imperial fists.
> 1. they have yellow armour!!!
> ...


Yellow owns? Why hate Regol Dorn! And hows his backround fuckedup..

Explenation someone!:scare:


----------



## Corporal Chaos (Nov 27, 2007)

Abaddon. Hell he has failed 13 times to achieve victory.


----------



## Trigger (Mar 12, 2008)

Yeah! Sack his ass Chaos Gods!

looks like lots of love for Grimnar as well.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

yeh abaddons is fluff wise (which is what really matters) the most powerful bastard on the poll  and I disagree on the black crusades being failures.


----------



## CommanderAnthor (Sep 28, 2008)

I'd SACK abbadon in BOTH WAYS if you get what I mean.


----------



## Ezekiface 73 (Oct 22, 2008)

yeh, id have to say abbadon. first the model is sorta bad, and i think he is way unbalenced in any 1000-2500 point games. if you use him, save him for apocalypse.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Gotta admit i've never wanted to scrape a special character.

Is it painful?


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

I can't see the 40k universe goin without any of them but in personal wise I'd say between Calgar and Abbadon (Calgar's a Show hogger and Snabbaddon is the evil show hogger)


----------



## CommanderAnthor (Sep 28, 2008)

Jezlad said:


> Gotta admit i've never wanted to scrape a special character.
> 
> Is it painful?


Not if it's abbadon :laugh: he has a big story and a big story of slight failure if you ask me.

Atleast he's tried to represent chaos somewhat.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

The 8 people who voted to kill Yarrick (my favourite special character) please stand up to be exterminated, thank you.


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

Cole Deschain said:


> Calgar.... so Sicarius can step into the spot he's clearly being groomed for.
> 
> DEATH TO PAPA SMURF!


YES! So that I can be in control of the greatest fighting force in the galaxy!


----------



## RallytoCleburne (Jul 25, 2008)

Calgar should go and in a big way, perhaps to introduce some new Chaos or Terminator threat that the Imperium must now rally to counter. 

And the fall of someone like Calgar will require the introduction of his replacement and what a story that could be.


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

i say scrap commander dante the model looks like a golden statue and is a crappy looking model.

yarrik is pretty awesome but could do with better tats

abbadon he should be put into apocalypse.

and that stupid ork leader gazgull well he can go for all i care i hate orks


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

GhazGhkulaid the Fairy, :laugh:

no not really, cool looking model, I hate... Calgar, yup Calgar.


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

chrisman 007 said:


> The 8 people who voted to kill Yarrick (my favourite special character) please stand up to be exterminated, thank you.


And the 8 people who voted for Ghazghkull, your worlds are about to be crushed by the largest WAAAAGH ever known.
You have been warned...


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

Ghazgkull and Yarrick are the two oldest "special characters" in real-world terms- Battle for Armageddon, anyone?

As such, their pedigree almost insures immortality.

Me? Almost as much as Calgar, I wanna see Ibram Gaunt or Urkasar Creed die.


We could also kill off Nazdreg, since he currently exists without any rules.

Any and all Eldar who die make me smile.

Oh, and Fabius Bile and Huron Blackheart could do with dirt naps of their own.


----------



## CommanderAnthor (Sep 28, 2008)

RallytoCleburne said:


> Calgar should go and in a big way, perhaps to introduce some new Chaos or Terminator threat that the Imperium must now rally to counter.
> 
> And the fall of someone like Calgar will require the introduction of his replacement and what a story that could be.


If it was for fluff i'd also sack Calgar or Abbadon because they'd change alot.

But if it was to lose amodel i wish abbadon xd


----------



## blackmane001 (Oct 25, 2008)

Abbadon first because dammit after 13 crusades you couldn't pull it of, time to let someone new wear the pants. And I would say Dante, don't kill off the character but how about a new model for him?


----------



## Gambit14 (Aug 30, 2008)

why does everyone hate the dante model? i like it


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

I think the Dante model looks alright, bit could really be improved by moderising it!


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

I picked Ghazghkul so they can make a new model for Gorgutz from Dawn of War and have him as the big new Ork leader.

Dante shouldn't die because the Blood Angel's already lost Tycho at Armageddon, a new model would be cool though. New Abaddon would be cool too.


----------



## CommanderAnthor (Sep 28, 2008)

The only bad theory in abbadon getting a new model is that his current one is best he will get his sword is there he has a talon shaped well you can twist his arms to look various ways the blister comes with a spare claw.

It's sack it or leave it lol


----------



## chaplin_magnus (Oct 1, 2007)

death to calgar, the ultraturds suck ass!!!!!!!


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

They dont' suck, it's just that Marneus is an arsehole, that's all.


----------



## Lolthirster (May 30, 2008)

Abaddon (what a gay name a bad don) He's had many tries and is an emo trying to follow in Horus's footsteps


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

GOD DAMN CALGAR!!!! bloo is poo lol XD 

Ermm or equally Creed because hes just a big fat gimp with a cigar, Jarren Kell is harder than Creed as his stat line shows lol

Although i would loveto see a Relictors champion model......


----------

